# HT Seats under $800ea



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

For the unwashed masses that can't afford seats made by Elite or Cinema Tech what is available?
After doing soem web searching and finding seats that I thought were awesome until I saw that price and was awe struck. So I went looking for manufacturers that make HT seating for under $800ea I didn't find many:

Palliser
Lane
Klaussner
Coaster

In my search I have found other websites that advertise HT seating for that price range but with no manufacturers name on them it would be too much of a chance. Anyone know of any others?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I bought these 2 years ago and they are still holding up nicely. For the money I can't complain and they fit the bill for someone on a serious budget. http://go.highdefdigest.com/?id=42X...66227-home-theater-seats-kmart-yes-kmart.html


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Andre,

Check the chair we have just started manufacturing, and contact me for the pricing and availability. They will be definitely in your budget: http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/index.html


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I bought a pair of berkline 12007 from rsh for $800 about a year ago. Pleased with the price and service, chairs seem to be holding up nicely.


----------

